# I think risperidone is making me worse help!



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey guys,

Have any of you used risperidone? I've taken it three nights in a row and I think it is making me worse. I feel more out of it, I feel more depressed.

Im not taking it tonight. I have a date tomorrow and I dont want to feel like shit then.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

my GP prescribed me it at first and it made me feel alot worse, my psychiatrist later said that everyone he's prescribed it for that had dp/dr made them worse too. went on to say that there might be a connection not sure tho.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Auldie said:


> my GP prescribed me it at first and it made me feel alot worse, my psychiatrist later said that everyone he's prescribed it for that had dp/dr made them worse too. went on to say that there might be a connection not sure tho.


Did you continue taking it?? I am suppose to be going out for drinks later but I am almost willing not to drink and take a clonazepam right now to calm me down. I really dont like this feeling. I feel more out of it, sort of depressed, and very anxious and freaked out kinda feeling.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

no i stopped taking it after a few days, i couldnt handle it anymore. whats your dose?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Auldie said:


> no i stopped taking it after a few days, i couldnt handle it anymore. whats your dose?


Its very little, only 0.125 mg (its 0.25 mg and only suppose to take half). But I just took a clonazepam like 5 min ago, trying to calm myself down, this is ridiculous.

hopefully I can still have a couple drinks later??


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

When you stopped taking it did you get a little better, or like back to where you were before taking it? or did you permanetly stay worse?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I was feeling great on risperidone, took it for maybe 5 months and had to switch recently because my prolactin levels were too high. But it worked great for me.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Brando2600 said:


> I was feeling great on risperidone, took it for maybe 5 months and had to switch recently because my prolactin levels were too high. But it worked great for me.


Your lucky, I felt like shit


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Jayd said:


> When you stopped taking it did you get a little better, or like back to where you were before taking it? or did you permanetly stay worse?


i went back to normal.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Jayd said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Have any of you used risperidone? I've taken it three nights in a row and I think it is making me worse. I feel more out of it, I feel more depressed.
> 
> Im not taking it tonight. I have a date tomorrow and I dont want to feel like shit then.


While I don't usually think that anti-psychotics are useful for most people with DP/DR (especially if they have visual problems), it would seem that you need to take it longer to see (give it a fair chance). Most mood-altering drugs take time to adjust to and evaluate the effectiveness.

Perhaps starting with a lower dose. Also, it is common to need more than one med, using a second to control side-effects of the first - so increasing your benzo might be necessary.

Is this the first anti-psychotic that you have tried?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> While I don't usually think that anti-psychotics are useful for most people with DP/DR (especially if they have visual problems), it would seem that you need to take it longer to see (give it a fair chance). Most mood-altering drugs take time to adjust to and evaluate the effectiveness.
> 
> Perhaps starting with a lower dose. Also, it is common to need more than one med, using a second to control side-effects of the first - so increasing your benzo might be necessary.
> 
> Is this the first anti-psychotic that you have tried?


Yeah its the first. I didnt take it last night, but I'll phone my psychiatrist and talk to him about it. And yeah I got all visual symptoms (visual snow, floaters, sensitivity to light).


----------

